# Regular seed VS Feminized seed



## MysticWolf (May 24, 2009)

Okay this question should make me sound like a rank newbie indoor grower for sure! But what is it they say the only stupid question is the one you don't ask so here goes.

In NC we used to yearly working together group plant one patch just for seeds everybody in the group tossing some of their best seed in the pot...Which was how CCT ----Carolina Chronic Tree was born.Basically nature did the selection making good strong plants and each year we had plenty of seed for the next crop...Natural selection works.

Anyhow long story short I have MS and We moved to MT and I got MMJ approved Yeah...So I'm releaning growing but inside as we are in a rental till Out house back east sells. ...So I read allot and take in the info as I grow CCT and I wonder are these 100%feminized seeds worth the extra bucks?

I.ve read info both ways  ...

Thank 
James


----------



## MysticWolf (May 24, 2009)

I guess the biggest reason I ask are the feminized seed actually worth the price is the conflicting info I keep reading says that if the seeds or plants from the seeds are even barely stressed they will turn hermaphrodite like say if there is a power outage that interrupts a light cycle...So for me now having to learn to grow inside in close proximity that sure sounds bad...Though on the good hand it sure sounds great to have all girls with No worries.

James


----------



## gettinggray1964 (May 24, 2009)

any seed can go hermie.....


----------



## Mutt (May 24, 2009)

I stay away from them myself as i like to cross and mix up the strain pool. 
They serve there purpose. but its just as easy to set up a small indoor veg area and find few good females and just take clones and put them outside to get a full female crop. If you need seeds you can grow out the first 10 you buy of reg seeds run a seed run from those and have 1000's of seeds to choose a few great females for cloning the next year.
Another reason i don't like the idea of femd seeds is your stuck. when your outa seeds your out and didn't get a male outa the price to make more beans for future grows. and no pheno variations same old thing.
Natural Selection is the way to go IMO. You said it...you let a strain get acclimized to the NC envio which produced killer bud. almost behaved like a landrace. You won't get the chance with femd seeds 

But where they are valuable is for the person who does not have time/space to deal with males. or just needs a mother just to do clone runs over and over. with no want or desire for future seeds or phenos.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 24, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42417

We've been talking about it over here too.  Mutt hit the nail on the head..."pheno variations".


----------



## pcduck (May 24, 2009)

I just follow *Mutt's* sticky on how to produce more females.
Works like a charm, soooo... no I would say the extra cost involved is not worth it to buy feminized seeds


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 24, 2009)

I have looked around recently and noticed that some sites are charging more for the regular seeds than the feminized seeds and the site that I use often only has seeds available in feminized form.  
This is just conjecture and my own opinion, but what I think is happening is that the feminized craze is ending as growers realize the benefits of regular seeds, and the demand for regular seeds is outpacing the demand for fem seeds, which is why I can't seem to find the strains I want in regular form, they always seem to be sold out and only available in fem form.  For example right now at attitude they are selling Barney's Farm Laughing Buddha REGULAR seeds for $10 more per pack than the feminized seeds.  If feminized seeds were truly superior to regular seeds, supply and demand would never get the price of feminized seeds below the price of regular seeds...just my 2 cents.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 25, 2009)

Actually the fem seed are not less--they come in a 5 seed package and the reg seeds come in a 10 pack.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 25, 2009)

You are right!!    I didn't notice because the # of seeds is listed in a different color and I didn't see it.  
Thanks THG.


----------



## MysticWolf (May 27, 2009)

Thinking about the land race method for the future when I do have some land here and can grow in the great outdoors ....Gosh I can't wait for the house back east to sell so We can have a lil piece of land here...I know I'll be able to use the seeds I make indoors but the season is so short here Late march would be way early for here ... Mid april would be a best possible start date to early may ...Which only gets you to Sept without chance of frost there is usually snow I have heard by halloween ...Which is only like a 5 month total growing season ...Of course if I can have a plot set up outside and ready to go in say a raised bed ...and if I started them inside and had them say a jump start to 1 foot it should work though I know outside they are going to take time and lose leaf as they adjust to the stronger light ....But I'm wondering if for an outside land race variety if I'm going to have to start with some cold hardy stock from say Vancouver ...because that is an awful short period to get fully mature bud in ...Though maybe a raised bed tented with some visquine translucent plastic open ends that could be draped closed kind of like a large tall cold frame might buy me some time on both ends of the seasons ....There will be no more clear cut plant and grow like I had in NC so I'm gonna have to get creative ...Would love some Montana or Dakota , Washington growers to jump in here so I can get some good ideas for the future and what outdoor stock strains take well here...So I can work toward a future outside grow next year after all advance planing does pay you know Chuckles


----------



## Hick (May 27, 2009)

MysticWolf said:
			
		

> Thinking about the land race method for the future when I do have some land here and can grow in the great outdoors ....Gosh I can't wait for the house back east to sell so We can have a lil piece of land here...I know I'll be able to use the seeds I make indoors but the season is so short here Late march would be way early for here ... Mid april would be a best possible start date to early may ...Which only gets you to Sept without chance of frost there is usually snow I have heard by halloween ...Which is only like a 5 month total growing season ...Of course if I can have a plot set up outside and ready to go in say a raised bed ...and if I started them inside and had them say a jump start to 1 foot it should work though I know outside they are going to take time and lose leaf as they adjust to the stronger light ....But I'm wondering if for an outside land race variety if I'm going to have to start with some cold hardy stock from say Vancouver ...because that is an awful short period to get fully mature bud in ...Though maybe a raised bed tented with some visquine translucent plastic open ends that could be draped closed kind of like a large tall cold frame might buy me some time on both ends of the seasons ....There will be no more clear cut plant and grow like I had in NC so I'm gonna have to get creative ...Would love some Montana or Dakota , Washington growers to jump in here so I can get some good ideas for the future and what outdoor stock strains take well here...So I can work toward a future outside grow next year after all advance planing does pay you know Chuckles



You would be surprised at how ready to adapt to conditions MJ is..
Most 'any' of your indica dominate hybrids will grow and mature just fine in MT. 
Stear clear of the long flowering sat's OD, you'll do fine.. IMO/E. 

If I want an exceptionally early start, I like a product called WallO'water hXXp://www.gardenharvestsupply.com/product/season-starter-the-improved-wall-o-water-plant-protector-3-pack
or make your own.. hXXp://www.associatedcontent.com/article/600347/how_to_make_your_own_wallowater_for.html
 they have allowed me to have plants out in spring when temps dipped into the low-mid 20's for a few hours. 
In fall to extend my season on some "late october" sat's, I built a teepee like structure, and tarped them at night.


----------



## MysticWolf (May 27, 2009)

@Hick... I swear You Da cold weather Man Thanks my friend...dang 2 liter bottles I love it !


----------

